# when I lightly shake my D600 I hear a light tingly rattle sound - is that normal?



## Janmc (Apr 7, 2013)

I noticed my camera makes a sound when focusing with a new lens I just put on it. Its not any kind of loud sound and days later after I investigated, I realized the noise comes from the camera itself. When I shake the camera (not vigorously, just a slight shake), it has this tingly rattle sound in it... which has started to worry me - is this normal (just some elements/mirror/whatever) shaking within... or did I mess something up (maybe it got hit on its corner somewhere carrying it around or something when I didn't notice) and something is wrong?
There is nothing wrong with the pictures and nothing seems broken at all on the outside.
Am I paranoid or is there reason to have it checked out?


----------



## tegeltka (Apr 7, 2013)

If your flash unit is raised or "popped-up", does the rattling continue?


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Did you make sure it wasn't your strap connectors?


----------



## Goldcoin79 (Apr 7, 2013)

If you leave VR turned on, on the lens it can rattle. You need to turn on the camera turn off VR then turn the camera off.

Just a though.


----------



## sleist (Apr 7, 2013)

That's the sound of dust hitting the sensor.


----------



## shefjr (Apr 7, 2013)

My D7K does that with no lens on it, no vertical grip attached, with the pop up flash up or down, and while holding down the neck strap connectors. I don't know why it does it but, I haven't had any issues with the photos the camera produces so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Janmc (Apr 7, 2013)

thanks for the info guys..
I actually read about the flash popup thing right after I posted.
With the flash popped up, it rattles in a very small way still... but not as much like something is "loose" 
Maybe its just the way it is.
I probably need a good camera bag - current one has no padding (not really a camera specific bag per se) and I think while in it, the camera has minimal protection
recommendations for a good bag appreciated!


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2013)

How much of your money can we spend on a bag, and how much gear needs to go in the bag?

Think Tank makes some really nice camera gear bags.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 9, 2013)

The orientation sensor on some nikon bodies makes a slight rattling sound when you shake the camera.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 9, 2013)

If it rattles as bad as a Dodge, send it back to the warranty man


----------



## Derrel (Apr 9, 2013)

It MIGHT be bearings in the lens diaphragm mechanism...a LOT of Nikkor lenses will make a slight rattling noise when they are shaken, and that's perfectly normal.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2013)

honestly, if it were me....i would just stop shaking my equipment.


----------

